# Nissan Frontier Bedmount Bike Rack by Yakima



## redbarton (May 3, 2005)

This is the Nissan factory Yakima add-on bed rack that came with my 2002 Frontier Crew Cab XE. The bracket mounts for the bar install in place of the eye bolts in the front end of the bed. It may fit in other years of Frontier. Check with a Nissan dealer to know for sure. It will come with the width adjustment allen wrench, 2 keys, mounting brackets w/ bolts, and the mounting bar w/ bike blocks (add locking skewers to complete system, not included). Used, but in good shape. Installation is easy, but some bed liners may need modification. Goes in and out easily with one twist of a key. Fits 2 bikes and 2 front wheel mounts will fit as well. (Not included) I don't have the truck anymore. So, this has to go!

This ad is up on eBay here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...d=1,1&item=7972112836&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT

Thought I'd get the word out to Frontier owners. I jealous you still have your trucks! I traded mine for a bouncing baby boy. Good trade, really...


----------

